# Ot: Eva Longoria Is Single



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article 











> A formal announcement is expected later today saying that Eva Longoira and Tony Parker, point guard for the San Antonio Spurs and her boyfriend of the past few years, are done. No reason has been given as yet, but Longoria is suspected of being less than faithful, and has been linked with Hayden Christensen and Jamie Foxx among others. And Parker just took it because he’s French. One time he threw down his beret in disgust and stormed away in his black Capri pants and striped shirt, but that was about it. Then she taught him a lesson by mooshing his croissants and he did a mime about crying. Jesus, no wonder they Spurs haven’t won in three years.


Let the drama begin!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

"No wonder the spurs haven't won in three years"

What?! I think this whole article is bogus.

BTW, that's a REALLY ugly pic of her.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Agreed plus maybe tony won't maybe as distracted? well if it was a true atricle of course.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

tim duncan cant do everything, this team needs a bench to win. particulary at the forward/center positions.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wouldn't the whole... "Tony Parker just took it because he's French" part make you realize it's fake?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

thats not wat tony told one news station here in san antonio ....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> tim duncan cant do everything, this team needs a bench to win. particulary at the forward/center positions.


 What the... We're not talking about Duncan, we are talking about Tony.

And if this is true, I CALL DIBS!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> What the... We're not talking about Duncan, we are talking about Tony.
> 
> And if this is true, I CALL DIBS!


I think it was a joke...a joke apparantly neither of us got.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

make that all three of us for a minute I was thinking WTF! until i read ur post =)


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

thats 4 actually


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

he realized it was me he wants.. duh! hahah


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

XxMia_9xX said:


> he realized it was me he wants.. duh! hahah


 eva was a freak in the sack. you are gonna have to live up to his new expectations for a woman.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

She cheered really hard for Mario Lopez on Dancing with the Stars last night.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

According to Roc, Tony told reporters that they got in a fight but everything is cool now.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

hi im new said:


> thats 4 actually


Unbeliavable..

"One time he threw down his beret in disgust and stormed away in his black Capri pants and striped shirt, but that was about it. Then she taught him a lesson by mooshing his croissants and he did a mime about crying. Jesus, no wonder they Spurs haven’t won in three years."

That would be like me saying about an American "One time he put his stetsons on and jump into his pick-up while chewing tobacco. Then he beat up his wife, went to the hooters and drank 12 Buds. "


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Black Capri pants. Ha ha. Whoever wrote this was a genious.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Scipio said:


> That would be like me saying about an American "One time he put his stetsons on and jump into his pick-up while chewing tobacco. Then he beat up his wife, went to the hooters and drank 12 Buds. "


thats just stupid. you dont where a stetson while beating your wife. it will fall off.

that situation clearly calls for a sweat-stained wife beater and a pair of levis.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> thats just stupid. you dont where a stetson while beating your wife. it will fall off.
> 
> that situation clearly calls for a sweat-stained wife beater and a pair of levis.



Or just realy tight, urine stained underwear. Maybe a mullet as well.

"Damn it Eva, I only hit you because I love you. Why do you gotta make me hit you? WHY?!?"


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Scipio said:


> Unbeliavable..
> 
> "One time he threw down his beret in disgust and stormed away in his black Capri pants and striped shirt, but that was about it. Then she taught him a lesson by mooshing his croissants and he did a mime about crying. Jesus, no wonder they Spurs haven’t won in three years."
> 
> That would be like me saying about an American "One time he put his stetsons on and jump into his pick-up while chewing tobacco. Then he beat up his wife, went to the hooters and drank 12 Buds. "


What does that have to do with what hi said?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...lug=ap-spurs-maccabitelaviv&prov=ap&type=lgns



> France striker Thierry Henry attended the game and sat next to Parker's girlfriend, Eva Longoria


What's up with that??


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice find. Guess that ends that rumor.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

If she was in Europe with him, I say they are still an item. And, they built that humongous house together...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

what? she just happened to sit next to a french national hero in athletics. Just cause she isnt sitting by herself or with a girl doesnt mean the're over. Come on now poeple, if they broke up she wouldnt even go to the game.lets use our noodles


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

knickstorm said:


> what? she just happened to sit next to a french national hero in athletics. Just cause she isnt sitting by herself or with a girl doesnt mean the're over. *Come on now poeple, if they broke up she wouldnt even go to the game*.lets use our noodles


...That's what we were saying...Come on. Let's use our noodles.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ezealen said:


> ...That's what we were saying...Come on. Let's use our noodles.


hahaha that's what i was thinking when i read that.


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

if eva breaks up with tony parker.... im going to stop watching the spurs


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

theolo said:


> if eva breaks up with tony parker.... im going to stop watching the spurs


if eva breaks up with tony parker.... im going to stop watching desperate house wives


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> if eva breaks up with tony parker.... im going to stop watching desperate house wives


 :uhoh: you watch desperate housewives?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> :uhoh: you watch desperate housewives?


Who doesn't?












It was a joke, stupid.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> It was a joke


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

If Parker breaks up with Eva, it would take a little fun away from the Spurs. I doubt if they will break up.


----------

